# Cole & Sons 'Woods'



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this paper? Any tips or suggestions. Sounds like it is printed on foil. 
http://www.cole-and-son.com/en/collection-new-contemporary-two/wallpaper-69/12147/

Back in the 80's I hung a bunch of foils and mylars on Long Island dry trimming and pasting the walls. I assume this is similar, though i'm not sure. I got a call last night from a new customer who wanted to order this paper, and gave me dimensions over the phone. She stated she was told that the Cole & Sons papers were packaged in 20.5 inch x 33' SINGLE ROLLS. I told her 20.5 x 33' was a double roll consisting of two single rolls. She checked with her decorator and called back insisting I was wrong, that this wallpaper was unlike others in that C&S single rolls were in fact 33' long. Can anyone confirm this? I told her the hallway would take 16 rolls, and she wants to order 8.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hanger in VT said:


> Is anyone familiar with this paper? Any tips or suggestions. Sounds like it is printed on foil.
> http://www.cole-and-son.com/en/collection-new-contemporary-two/wallpaper-69/12147/
> 
> Back in the 80's I hung a bunch of foils and mylars on Long Island dry trimming and pasting the walls. I assume this is similar, though i'm not sure. I got a call last night from a new customer who wanted to order this paper, and gave me dimensions over the phone. She stated she was told that the Cole & Sons papers were packaged in 20.5 inch x 33' SINGLE ROLLS. I told her 20.5 x 33' was a double roll consisting of two single rolls. She checked with her decorator and called back insisting I was wrong, that this wallpaper was unlike others in that C&S single rolls were in fact 33' long. Can anyone confirm this? I told her the hallway would take 16 rolls, and she wants to order 8.


Have hung it many , many times. Non-woven, not foil. Pre-trimmed. 

This is a EURO-roll. As you know many Brit Pulps (or "ampersands") come in the single European roll, which is equal to our double roll bolt. Each 20.5" (52cm) wide Euro-roll is 33 ft long (10 meters). The customer is correct, you are not. (sorry)

If you are not familiar with the Euro roll, you MUST become so quickly or you will receive either double what you need or perhaps half what you need. When the Brit Pulps start selling them here as single rolls, many orders got screwed up because someone did not understand that a single Euro was equal to our double. Thank God most people in the chain of distribution now understand it. 

This will be true of most all papers from England, Cole & Son, Colefax & Fowler, Cowtan & Tout, Farrow & Ball, Osborne & Little, etc. And many of the subsideraries like Anna French, Designers Guild, and many more. I frequently call the distributor, manufacturer, or show room to confirm how the paper should be ordered. 

this paper has a drop match, make sure you fully understand the "rhythm" of cutting the lengths.

Also, Cole & Son will recommend a liner. I've hung both ways. It's goes up beautifully either way. One of my favorite papers, absolutely no surprises.


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, Arch. I figured you'd likely know. I got the drop match 'rhythm' down. What adhesive would you use? Do you prime or size the liner?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hanger in VT said:


> Thanks, Arch. I figured you'd likely know. I got the drop match 'rhythm' down. What adhesive would you use? Do you prime or size the liner?


my "normal" paste is 838 for non wovens. I do not normally size, seal, or prime liner. The liner is usually hung with 880. 

Get your liner from Ed and Greta at www.wallliner.com. Good people. Terrific liner. Your order will be on your doorstep in three days. 

this is the liner I use
http://wallliner.com/wall_liner1.html 

Give them my best.


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

You had mentioned them in another thread, and based on that, I ordered a case of blankstock from them just before Christmas. The order got screwed up with the hectic holiday shipping, but they corrected it quickly, and were nice people to deal with.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Dear, you are going to annoy many customers if you still can’t figure out the difference between EURO-roll and standards rolls. Someday, you are going to either you will send the double of the order or half of it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fortunerestoration said:


> Dear, you are going to annoy many customers if you still can’t figure out the difference between EURO-roll and standards rolls. Someday, you are going to either you will send the double of the order or half of it.


Believe me it happensI walked in on a job once ( the decorator ordered the paper) where the whole dining room was stacked with cartons of paper. I asked her if she thought I had enough. She was NOT amused:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Believe me it happensI walked in on a job once ( the decorator ordered the paper) where the whole dining room was stacked with cartons of paper. I asked her if she thought I had enough. She was NOT amused:no:


Yup, it still happens. Some folks in this business really should understand the nuances of what they are ordering, but alas, decorinas will always be decorinas, absolutely clueless.


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

I was doing a commercial job in Palm Harbor, Florida once in the 90's and someone, I have no idea who, over ordered THOUSANDS of yards. When I brought it up, all parties from the GC to architect, told me in no uncertain terms to STFU. We ended up cutting up over a hundred 30 yard bolts. Got paid for every single yard too.


----------

